# Series 1 disks in a Series 2



## uFu (Jun 15, 2002)

I have a Series 1 Sony SA unit that has served me long and well, but it kinda sucks that TiVo has stopped providing software updates for it. I can get an 80-hour Series 2 for a pretty sweet price, and I'm considering grabbing it, and replacing its drive with the two from my Series 1. I'm wondering:

1) Does this have any chance of working at all? (Software is 3.0)

2) Will I be able to use my TurboNet card, or will I need a USB network adapter? If the latter, will the 3.0 software work with a USB network adapter?

3) If I then get a subscription for the Series 2, will the mothership detect that I have ancient software and upgrade it automatically?

3) Anything else I'm missing?

Sorry if this has been covered; I did look around a bit before posting. Thanks!

John


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

1) These things don't even have the same CPU architectures in them so you're going to have to put series 2 software on it. That's not hard though. Instant Cake is the easiest way. You can roll your own too.

2) Hmm never even thought about that - no idea. 

3) See #1

3) Yes - the second 3 should be 4.


----------



## uFu (Jun 15, 2002)

dgh said:


> 1) These things don't even have the same CPU architectures in them so you're going to have to put series 2 software on it. That's not hard though. Instant Cake is the easiest way. You can roll your own too.
> 
> 2) Hmm never even thought about that - no idea.
> 
> 3) See #1


Ah, I didn't realize that the Series 2s were _that_ different. Bummer. I was hoping for a drop-in upgrade so I wouldn't lose all those programs I'm gonna get around to watching Real Soon Now.



dgh said:


> 3) Yes - the second 3 should be 4.


That was to allow me to screen out inattentive responders. Yeah, that's it.

Thanks for the quick response.

John


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

2) No, there's nothing to connect it to. You'll need a network adapter.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You will essentially treat the drives you have as new, losing everything on them, copying the new TiVo OS onto it. You will need to get USB network adapter.


----------

